# Dillon Lake Catfishing?



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

Anybody do any catfishing at Dillon Lake in the Zanesville area? I plan to give it a go Friday morning. Just wondered if anyone had any tips or advice.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Try to find some shade.


----------

